# jEdit - Plugin JCompiler funktioniert nicht



## SebastianK (1. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mit jEdit 4.3pre11 installiert und wollte das Plugin JCompiler einrichten.

Ich habe das Plugin von der offiziellen Seite runtergeladen und die .jar in den Ordner kopiert, wo die anderen Plugins liegen.
Wenn ich allerdings JCompiler --> "Compile File" wähle, erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung, dass Ein BeanShell Fehler auftrat und dann noch solch eine ausgabe: 





> java.lang.NullPointerException
> at java.util.StringTokenizer.<init>(StringTokenizer.java:182)
> at java.util.StringTokenizer.<init>(StringTokenizer.java:204)
> at javacore.AbstractClasspathSource.loadClassNames(AbstractClasspathSource.java:476)
> ...



Bei Bestätigen mit OK erhalte ich eine Meldung vom JavaCorePlugin: "The 'Default' service is not available. Possibly the plugin providing it has been unloaded or removed. Switchng to default."

Ich habe aber alle benötigten Plugins für JCompiler installiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (25. Okt 2009)

Ich mache das immer mit dem Plugin Console

Konfiguriere das Plugin so, dass ein Button für die Übersetzung der aktuell geöffneten
Quelltextdatei angezeigt wird:

Menü Plugins – Plugin Options – Console/Toolbar Options:
  - Toolbar enabled anhaken
  - java und javac anhaken.

Menü Plugins – Plugin Options – Console/Compile & Run:
  - In der Zeile java in der Spalte Compiler „javac“ einstellen und in der Spalte Interpreter
    „java“ einstellen.


----------



## Unregistriert (26. Okt 2009)

Hallo!
Ich verwende ebenfalls Jedit (erstmals) und habe es auch noch nicht wirklich geschafft, meine Programme zu kompilieren.

Nachdem ich die oben beschriebenen Eisntellung bei den Plugin Options vorgenommen habe und mit "javac" compilieren will, erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Der Befehl "javac" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder
konnte nicht gefunden werden.
Process javac exited with code 1
%WINDIR%\system32> "

Woran kann das liegen? Bin jetzt schon ein wenig frustriert, da ich an und für sich kein Anfänger beim Programmieren mehr bin, aber mit Jedit nach ewigem Herumprobieren noch immer nicht compilieren kann...


----------

